# [Release] Jayro's Lockpick - A Bootable Password Removal Suite (WinPE)



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2020)

*- Jayro's Lockpick -
A Bootable Password Removal Suite (WinPE)



DOWNLOADS:*
**

**



Magnet Link:
*


		Code:
	

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:103B6A49FB23E2E9BDEAF7AF53E4BA533874574B




Screenshots:
 *​


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 21, 2020)

any chance of a .torrent file? the magnet link doesn't seem to be doing much


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2020)

nitrostemp said:


> any chance of a .torrent file? the magnet link doesn't seem to be doing much


The torrent file is in both the download links, so pick one. 

Update: Torrent button link fixed.


----------



## b1gj4v (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abominator (Dec 22, 2020)

nitrostemp said:


> any chance of a .torrent file? the magnet link doesn't seem to be doing much


both the magnet and torrent file, work for me, i don't know why you have a problem?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Jayro what about Kon-Boot? why didn't you integrate in this bootable WInPe? It's a nice tool btw, I'm sure you're aware of that


----------



## Jayro (Dec 22, 2020)

Abominator said:


> both the magnet and torrent file, work for me, i don't know why you have a problem?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @Jayro what about Kon-Boot? why didn't you integrate in this bootable WInPe? It's a nice tool btw, I'm sure you're aware of that


I could not, for the life of me, get Kon-boot to work from Ventoy. It acts like it works, but doesn't actually do anything. So I never bothered with Kon-boot ever again. And it doesn't support UEFI booting either, which is what most computers use these days. Passcape Reset Windows Password has the same "skip password at boot" ability, so it would just be wasteful anyhow.


----------



## nitrostemp (Dec 22, 2020)

Abominator said:


> both the magnet and torrent file, work for me, i don't know why you have a problem?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @Jayro what about Kon-Boot? why didn't you integrate in this bootable WInPe? It's a nice tool btw, I'm sure you're aware of that



the torrent download link was missing when OP posted lol


----------



## BastardFromNowhere (Dec 23, 2020)

Another great tool!

Thx for sharing!


----------



## AAA3A (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello,
1) Does Jayro's Lockpick have a feature to link it to my touchpad?
2) When I start Jayro's Lockpick, I can't start the software (I don't know where to find it). How do I do this?
A big thank you to Jayro who has done a wonderful job with this tool that saves me a lot of time!
I know it must take him a long time, but it works perfectly and solves the problems of all Médicat users and even more!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## afeufeufeu (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank you Jayro


----------



## Jayro (Jun 17, 2021)

AAA3A said:


> Hello,
> 1) Does Jayro's Lockpick have a feature to link it to my touchpad?
> 2) When I start Jayro's Lockpick, I can't start the software (I don't know where to find it). How do I do this?
> A big thank you to Jayro who has done a wonderful job with this tool that saves me a lot of time!
> ...


I don't under what you mean by the first question. The trackpad works now, unlike the last build.

The app launches at startup automatically, you don't need to launch it again.


----------



## AAA3A (Jun 17, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I don't under what you mean by the first question. The trackpad works now, unlike the last build.
> 
> The app launches at startup automatically, you don't need to launch it again.



This question is from 5 months ago. I finally put the questions back on the Medicat USB website. You may remember, but I had forgotten to download the "Programs" folder. Great for trackpad support in the winPE!


----------



## Jayro (Jun 17, 2021)

AAA3A said:


> This question is from 5 months ago. I finally put the questions back on the Medicat USB website. You may remember, but I had forgotten to download the "Programs" folder. Great for trackpad support in the winPE!


Oh my bad, I didn't read the date on the post. But yeah, all the issues are fixed with the new WinPE.


----------



## BrandonG777 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I don't under what you mean by the first question. The trackpad works now, unlike the last build.
> 
> The app launches at startup automatically, you don't need to launch it again.



Mine isn't starting up automatically and like this guy, I'm not sure where to go look. md5 checksum appears to be correct.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 17, 2021)

BrandonG777 said:


> Mine isn't starting up automatically and like this guy, I'm not sure where to go look. md5 checksum appears to be correct.


I'm wondering if your antivirus keeps cripling it during installation. I have Defender permanently disabled on my system so stuff like this doesn't happen. I man make a Rufus installed ISO to USB and boot it up just fine.


----------



## BrandonG777 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I'm wondering if your antivirus keeps cripling it during installation. I have Defender permanently disabled on my system so stuff like this doesn't happen. I man make a Rufus installed ISO to USB and boot it up just fine.



I never opened the ISO, just copied it to my iodd / easy2boot drive and booted it directly so nothing ever had a chance to modify the ISO.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 17, 2021)

BrandonG777 said:


> I never opened the ISO, just copied it to my iodd / easy2boot drive and booted it directly so nothing ever had a chance to modify the ISO.


Ah. It needs to be burned to a USB (or a 1GB VHD file mounted on the iODD) so it can find things where it expects files to be.


----------



## AAA3A (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you very much @Jayro for this update of Jayro's Lockpick! The winPE is better, the background is beautiful and the trackpad support is great!


----------



## Jayro (Dec 17, 2021)

New v21.12 version is out on the *first page!*


Uses a Windows 11 WinPE this time that's about half the size of the Windows 10 WinPE.


----------



## Haaiiko (Jan 24, 2022)

Hello,

Is there any BIOS bootable version ? Or how can I make it bootable to Bios legacy version ?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 24, 2022)

Haaiiko said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any BIOS bootable version ? Or how can I make it bootable to Bios legacy version ?


This boots in BIOS modes just fine.


----------



## Haaiiko (Jan 25, 2022)

Well it doesn't for me , I have an old laptop with a bios legacy version and when I want to boot on it, it doesn't boot, there's just a black screen with a white line flashing


----------

